# 135: Lomachenko vs Mikey



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Who wins?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mikey before and after tonight


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Linares was hitting and hurting Lomachenko tonight. It's hard to fathom Loma taking Mikey's best shots.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I still favour Loma, but Mikey would be a massive challenge for him, and the fight that he needs to take for all time great significance.

At a decent time weight dis advantage, against a massive skilled puncher like Mikey, if he can pull that off, that's the signature win.

That's the fight we need to see, bring it on.


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

Mikey. No question!


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Linares was hitting and hurting Lomachenko tonight. It's hard to fathom Loma taking Mikey's best shots.


When? He caught loma cumming in and punched him off balance. But linares is much much faster than Mikey.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

ponysmallhorse said:


> When? He caught loma cumming in and punched him off balance. But linares is much much faster than Mikey.


He was hurt twice in the contest to my eyes. And he was landing in every round.

I just think Mikey is a smarter, more talented fighter than Linares. And he hits harder. Maybe he doesn't win the exchanges, but I feel Mikey would always be one shot away from ending it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> He was hurt twice in the contest to my eyes. And he was landing in every round.
> 
> I just think Mikey is a smarter, more talented fighter than Linares. And he hits harder. Maybe he doesn't win the exchanges, but I feel Mikey would always be one shot away from ending it.


Mikey is also better at keeping the fight at a distance, excellent timing, add the ko power in pretty much both hands at 135 and you have Loma in a very tough fight.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pick em fight imo. Leaning towards Mikey. Can see Mikey scoring knockdowns and Loma scoring rounds. Best fight in boxing.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> When? He caught loma cumming in and punched him off balance. But linares is much much faster than Mikey.


Linares timed him nicely. Mikey has excellent timing, accuracy and more power than Linares.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Garcia isn't as fast as Linares. Nor is he as athletic. I'll take Loma


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Linares timed him nicely. Mikey has excellent timing, accuracy and more power than Linares.


Yes, but he did it SOOO fast. Mikey can't punch that fast. And Loma wasn't hurt.
From what I've seen today loma has one hell of a chin.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

ponysmallhorse said:


> When? He caught loma cumming in and punched him off balance. But linares is much much faster than Mikey.


Didn't look like he caught him off balance to me. Looked like a clean shot that made his legs temporarily go.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> He was hurt twice in the contest to my eyes. And he was landing in every round.
> 
> I just think Mikey is a smarter, more talented fighter than Linares. And he hits harder. Maybe he doesn't win the exchanges, but I feel Mikey would always be one shot away from ending it.


Evidence of Mikey being a one punch guy? I thought Loma was more hurt by an early right hand than the knockdown punch.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Didn't look like he caught him off balance to me. Looked like a clean shot that made his legs temporarily go.







Balance had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Yes, but he did it SOOO fast. Mikey can't punch that fast. And Loma wasn't hurt.
> From what I've seen today loma has one hell of a chin.


Because Marquez used his Taylor like quickness to put Pac to sleep. Timing kills speed.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Linares timed him nicely. Mikey has excellent timing, accuracy and more power than Linares.


Where were those attributes against Broner? Linares is superior in all those aspects, Mikey ducked him for a reason.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Yes, but he did it SOOO fast. Mikey can't punch that fast. And Loma wasn't hurt.
> From what I've seen today loma has one hell of a chin.


Timing neutralizes speed.

Mikey catches him with a good timed shot and Loma is in trouble.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Timing neutralizes speed.
> 
> Mikey catches him with a good timed shot and Loma is in trouble.


...More like he goes night-night.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Where were those attributes against Broner? Linares is superior in all those aspects, Mikey ducked him for a reason.


Mikey won that fight wide against a bigger, faster, stronger fighter who is know for his chin.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Mikey won that fight wide against a bigger, faster, stronger fighter who is know for his chin.


And against a guy who shelled up for 12 rounds.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Mikey won that fight wide against a bigger, faster, stronger fighter who is know for his chin.


Mikey looked like a slow plodder and got tagged whenever Broner let his hands go. How much harder does Maidana hit than Garcia then?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Mikey looked like a slow plodder and got tagged whenever Broner let his hands go. How much harder does Maidana hit than Garcia then?


Um Maidana definitely hits harder and is a much bigger dude.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Um Maidana definitely hits harder and is a much bigger dude.


Garcia said he walks around at 175. Maidana and Garcia used to spar. Maidana couldn't knock out Khan and he put a lot more damage on prime Broner than Garcia did against this version of Broner. It all comes back to the fact, Garcia is not a puncher. He is a big guy who is just an okay boxer.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i got mikey. you see the shot linares dropped loma with didnt even have much behind it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i got mikey. you see the shot linares dropped loma with didnt even have much behind it.


And you see that Lomachenko wasn't even hurt by it. Garcia doesn't have that speed or the variation that Linares has.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Garcia said he walks around at 175. Maidana and Garcia used to spar. Maidana couldn't knock out Khan and he put a lot more damage on prime Broner than Garcia did against this version of Broner. It all comes back to the fact, Garcia is not a puncher. He is a big guy who is just an okay boxer.


I've seen them spar, Marcos definitely looks bigger than him. He had Khan on all sorts of trouble in the 10th and he took a viscous liver shot in the first round to be fair, that surely must have taken a lot from him.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Loma didn't throw another punch all round? Yeah, he was hurt.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> And you see that Lomachenko wasn't even hurt by it. Garcia doesn't have that speed or the variation that Linares has.


it wasnt even that fast of a shot. he just timed him.

we'll see if loma can take mikey's punches but i doubt it. garcia is a monstrous puncher at 135


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nuclear said:


> it wasnt even that fast of a shot. he just timed him.
> 
> we'll see if loma can take mikey's punches but i doubt it. garcia is a monstrous puncher at 135


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

so mikeys fighting easter on july 28th. thats wbc and ibf unification


lets have loma fight ray beltran for the wba and wbo


then mikey vs loma for undisputed lw champ :bbb what a fight that will be.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


>


i remember that. everyone thought that guy died


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> so mikeys fighting easter on july 28th. thats wbc and ibf unification
> 
> lets have loma fight rey vargas for the wba and wbo
> 
> then mikey vs loma for undisputed lw champ :bbb what a fight that will be.


You mean Ray Beltran :good

But yeah, that would be excellent.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> You mean Ray Beltran :good
> 
> But yeah, that would be excellent.


yeah beltran. was just watching rey vargas on hbo so :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> so mikeys fighting easter on july 28th. thats wbc and ibf unification
> 
> lets have loma fight rey vargas for the wba and wbo
> 
> then mikey vs loma for undisputed lw champ :bbb what a fight that will be.


Do you mean Ray Beltran?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> yeah beltran. was just watching rey vargas on hbo so :lol:


Good little scrap that was.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Garcia looks much bigger also.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> it wasnt even that fast of a shot. he just timed him.
> 
> we'll see if loma can take mikey's punches but i doubt it. garcia is a monstrous puncher at 135


You base that on one fight at 135? So what was the better knockout victory, Garcia's or Lomachenko's?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


That was a clean shot on a guy who wasn't looking, it really wasn't that impressive. Look how slow his hands are in comparison to Linares. There is no way basic ass Garcia is finding Lomachenko's chin.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Garcia looks much bigger also.


Well Garcia does walk around at 175. But no, he's too small for 140. That's why he had no power against Broner.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> so mikeys fighting easter on july 28th. thats wbc and ibf unification
> 
> lets have loma fight ray beltran for the wba and wbo
> 
> then mikey vs loma for undisputed lw champ :bbb what a fight that will be.


in a perfect world yes, I want that so bad. But both promoters will continue to posture like a bunch of whining women


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> You base that on one fight at 135? So what was the better knockout victory, Garcia's or Lomachenko's?


i didnt say dejan is a better legacy win than jorge

i said mikey almost killed a motherfucker


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i didnt say dejan is a better legacy win than jorge
> 
> i said mikey almost killed a motherfucker


You said that Mikey is a monstrous puncher at 135. He had one fight, against a 5'4 guy with a career best win of a SD against Burns. Mikey stunned him, he turned away and Garcia gave a defenceless little guy his best punch. Mikey is a monstrous puncher at 135 based on that? I need a hell of a lot more evidence than that. Lomachenko has a far greater knock out victory at 135. And that is Lomachenko fight night weighing in at 138. Garcia comes down from 175.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


This is clear proof of Mikeys athletecism. Look how he quickly pivots in order to land his punches with the most leverage possible. Thats basically the same thing Loma is known for but Loma doesnt put the mustard Mikey does behind those shots.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

It'll be one of Loma's easier fights.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


>





JamieC said:


>





Dealt_with said:


>


Didn't like Vasya.

Not him, not his boxing - he was his usual self - a bit less matrix than before maybe.

I blame Pacquiao and modern boxing.

Weight jumping is almost mandatory nowadays.

Vasya already hit the ceiling - he's not a natural lightweight - not a big a one anyway - he had to rely solely on his skills and midget legerdemain against a mediocrity that is Linares.

It's a pity that the absolute prime vision of Loma - when you're both unbullyable and unoutboxable - was so fleeting and in such a semi-shallow division.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Didn't like Vasya.
> 
> Not him, not his boxing - he was his usual self - a bit less matrix than before maybe.
> 
> ...


Agreed he's a clear as day 130 fighter tops for me. I would like to see him return there but it won't happen.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Balance had nothing to do with that.


It had everything to do with it Lomas feet were together when it landed he had no base


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Didn't like Vasya.
> 
> Not him, not his boxing - he was his usual self - a bit less matrix than before maybe.
> 
> ...


Lomachenko didn't even attempt to put on weight for this 135 pound contest. His fight night weight was 138. He can make himself bigger and better suited to the division. I thought Lomachenko put on his best performance yet as a pro, and Linares is far from a mediocrity. I knew he would be far tougher than Garcia. One of Loma's more difficult fights as an amateur was against Ramirez at the 2011 worlds, very similar stylistically and size wise to Linares. And Lomachenko prime was 2009 btw.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Yolo Swaggins said:


> It had everything to do with it Lomas feet were together when it landed he had no base


Exactly. I knew straight away he wasn't hurt because you could see how alert he was as he went down. He slipped a couple of times on that logo, he got caught in a bad position on a slippery surface.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Exactly. I knew straight away he wasn't hurt because you could see how alert he was as he went down. He slipped a couple of times on that logo, he got caught in a bad position on a slippery surface.


Yeah, must have been the surface and nothing to do with getting punched straight and hard in the face :rofl


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a quality fight matterless of how much the moaning fanboys on either side will say.

Mikey is a bigger puncher than Linares, he is a bigger guy, he times his shots better, has a better chin, though he can be vulnerable there also and is a more solid all rounder than Linares.

That said some of the work that Linares did well last night Mikey can't do. Linares fought with Loma, he was looking for that striaght right down the pipe and the left hook all night, two areas where Loma can leave himslef wide open to counters (though you gotta hit the fucker first to take advantage) and he was able to land it by giving himself up for punches, fighting at mid range.

Mikey is more of a long range fighter, likes to take his time, work off his jab, walk his man into punches though he can fight offensively and going forward as well.

It's an interesting fight as I think Loma will be able to use his footwork and angels to better effect against a guy who fights at a slower more patient pace but also Mikey is a clever fighter and he'll start getting the timing of Loma and land punches during the fight. If he walks him onto similar shots from last night Loma is going to get rattled and it'll be interesting to see how he reacts, last night he went a bit more cautious for a round then went back about his business so fair play to him there.

The size is going to be a factor, no doubt, he can fight up the weights but he's going to be more vulnerable against fighters he's giving significant height, reach and weight to. He can pack on muscle but I don't think that's gonna help him a whole lot, his style is based on speed, timing, activity and aggression but he doesn't have an in and out style the likes of Pacquiao had so I don't think he can overwhelm bigger guys to the same level Pacquiao could. He stays in range for long periods and that means he's going to get hit.

It's a quality fight though, I really want to see it, don't think it happens for two years though and maybes at 140 so we have time to see how Loma adapts first and he usually addresses weaknesses when he has shown them.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko didn't even attempt to put on weight.


Would it have been a good idea though?



Dealt_with said:


> He can make himself bigger and better suited to the division.


It can happen.

Although he admitted that it would take time for him to grow into the division.

Without using stuff like Mexican meat.



Dealt_with said:


> Linares is far from a mediocrity.


In the grand scheme of things he is.

And when we talk Vasya we always talk history.



Dealt_with said:


> I knew he would be far tougher than Garcia.


Strictly boxing - yes, he is.

It's actually akin to Salido again - Vasya chooses an opponent who doesn't sound all that threatening and not a big name but a more dangerous fight style-wise for him than some of the bigger names.

Mickey Mouse brings some different things to the table though.

By the way, Garcia's best post-Arum weight is 135 but it would be wise for him to drag Loma up to 140.



Dealt_with said:


> And Lomachenko prime was 2009 btw.


Was talking pros only.

Don't follow amateurs.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

some people may be overreacting from that flash knockdown. Sure Mikey has better timing than Linares and he likely has a better right hand, but just because Linares got that shot doesn't mean Mikey will.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> some people may be overreacting from that flash knockdown. Sure Mikey has better timing than Linares and he likely has a better right hand, but just because Linares got that shot doesn't mean Mikey will.


:lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> :lol:


it happens.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> it happens.


Funny thing is, Mikey ended that fight with a body shot as well.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> it happens.


Big fan of Mikey's robotic skillset but it aint hanging above lightweight imo tbh. If he's buckling from shots like that from B class Martinez at gay weight then he'd get mutilated by The Tartan Tornado at 140.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rossco said:


> Big fan of Mikey's robotic skillset but it aint hanging above lightweight imo tbh. If he's buckling from shots like that from B class Martinez at gay weight then he'd get mutilated by The Tartan Tornado at 140.


Would like to see Mikey move back down and take care of business with Loma.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Yeah, must have been the surface and nothing to do with getting punched straight and hard in the face :rofl


Nice straw man.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> Garcia said he walks around at 175. Maidana and Garcia used to spar. Maidana couldn't knock out Khan and he put a lot more damage on prime Broner than Garcia did against this version of Broner. It all comes back to the fact, Garcia is not a puncher. He is a big guy who is just an okay boxer.


A big guy who is just ok?

Mate.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

If Mikey finds Loma's chin, its all over. It's that simple.

Lets just hope they can find a way to get it on.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Nice straw man.


How's it a straw man. He was directly to the point.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yolo Swaggins said:


> It had everything to do with it Lomas feet were together when it landed he had no base


Clearly not the case. His footing was fine when the punch landed. Front foot well ahead of his back and his back foot buckled when hit. You Lomachenko arse lickers are pathetic.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Garcia could be competitive with Loma as long as he didn't show up FAT like he did against Lipinets


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yolo Swaggins said:


> It had everything to do with it Lomas feet were together when it landed he had no base












Planted right together there alright bud.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> I still favour Loma, but Mikey would be a massive challenge for him, and the fight that he needs to take for all time great significance.
> 
> At a decent time weight dis advantage, against a massive skilled puncher like Mikey, if he can pull that off, that's the signature win.
> 
> That's the fight we need to see, bring it on.


Same. I am less confident now, as Mikey definitely has the power to stop Loma...but...I don't think Mikey's hands are as quick as Linares' and I think Loma's angles will be more problematic for Mikey too. I pick Loma by UD, but with less confidence than before.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Clearly not the case. His footing was fine when the punch landed. Front foot well ahead of his back and his back foot buckled when hit. You Lomachenko arse lickers are pathetic.


In the split second of his feet moving and the punch landing i would have stuck by my original statement, but im grown enough to accept i was wrong looking at that still. Calling people names is what i deem pathetic

You massive dog whoopsy


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yolo Swaggins said:


> In the split second of his feet moving and the punch landing i would have stuck by my original statement, but im grown enough to accept i was wrong looking at that still. Calling people names is what i deem pathetic
> 
> You massive dog whoopsy


Sorry for throwing insults. I thought you were like that Deal With fella but obviously you're not. Apologies.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Sorry for throwing insults. I thought you were like that Deal With fella but obviously you're not. Apologies.


No worrys mate only fucking with ya. He has been rather active today to day say the least


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

They shouldn't fight. (Natural) size difference too vast.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wansen said:


> They shouldn't fight. (Natural) size difference too vast.


But its okay for Loma to fight Rigo lol, in this sport if you want to to be great you have to fight guys bigger than you, I dont think Mikey and Linares are that far apart in size


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone else feel like Garcia I'd very similar to Golovkin in terms of style? Regardless, I'm not sure how this fight goes. Garcia is bigger, stronger and has great timing. I am not sure how well Lomachenko's style will continue to translate as he continues to fight bigger, stronger guys. His aggessive style will be les and less suited towards bigger guys unless his power follows Pacquiao' levels of translation. He must evolve into a counter puncher as he continues to go up in weight imo. The risks he takes are worth it because his combinations, power and footwork allow him to paralyze oppoents. What happens if the power isn't enough to do that anymore, while the retaliatory punches are stronger than ever?


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Mikey garcia knocked lomo out inside 5 rounds.

I dont see him being able to take the power


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> But its okay for Loma to fight Rigo lol, in this sport if you want to to be great you have to fight guys bigger than you, I dont think Mikey and Linares are that far apart in size


Never said it's "okay" for Loma vs Rigo. You did.

If you don't think there's much of a size difference, perhaps you should consult an occultist.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> But its okay for Loma to fight Rigo lol, in this sport if you want to to be great you have to fight guys bigger than you, I dont think Mikey and Linares are that far apart in size


For me, the age was the biggest problem. If Rigo was 10-12 years younger, it might have been a more even battle despite the size difference since Loma doesn't use his size like Salido.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Nice straw man.


How? It's obvious to anyone with eyes that Loma was dropped due to being timed and punched in the face hard by Linares. Making excuses for the fact he got dropped by a legit well timed punch is fucking hilarious though :lol:


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> But its okay for Loma to fight Rigo lol, in this sport if you want to to be great you have to fight guys bigger than you, I dont think Mikey and Linares are that far apart in size


Well said. Its called 'daring to be great' :deal


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rossco said:


> How? It's obvious to anyone with eyes that Loma was dropped due to being timed and punched in the face hard by Linares. Making excuses for the fact he got dropped by a legit well timed punch is fucking hilarious though :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Weak minds. Weak livers.


Mandarin Gladiator


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Mandarin Gladiator


I can't stand Khan, but that was a beauty of a shot.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> I can't stand Khan, but that was a beauty of a shot.


Amazing shot, amazing that he could get up and recover from it. Especially in the wake of Linares' stoppage.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> How's it a straw man. He was directly to the point.


I was talking about the magnitude of hurt and explained that the surface and his balance played a part in him going down. Then whoever it was said that he got punched, implying that I was making the claim that he didn't get punched. So whoever liked that post is a fucking idiot.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Amazing shot, amazing that he could get up and recover from it. Especially in the wake of Linares' stoppage.


Tbf, that was in the beginning of the fight when he wasn't worn down by punches from all angles. Linares was battered by the 10th.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Can someone please give me some evidence that Mikey is a puncher? He had one fight at 135, against a guy who shouldn’t have been champ, a 5’4 guy who was stunned standing up, wasn’t looking so Mikey landed his best punch and knocked him out. You see what happens when a guy isn’t looking (Floyd vs Ortiz).
Show me any evidence that Mikey can punch beyond 130 pounds? Even at 130 and lower he wasn’t a one punch guy.
Lomachenko is far more likely to knock Garcia out than vice versa. I really hope that fight can be made, Garcia is just a basic B grade fighter. 
People changing their tune after the Linares fight... is Linares 135 (fight night ~150) vs Loma at 135 (fight night 138) a stronger puncher than Martinez at 126 (fight night 139) vs Garcia at 126 (fight night 142)?
They were both dropped by similar punches. What is worse, weighing 138 being dropped by a 150, or being 142 dropped by a 139? So who is more likely to get hurt, Garcia or Lomachenko? 
Same opponent, Lomachenko devastatingly knocked Martinez out at 130. Lomachenko finished strong despite the significantly bigger Salido’s cheating, Garcia was winning and quit against a guy smaller than him on fight night, without the cheating.

You look at the facts and evidence and it’s illogical to claim that Garcia’s punch is more dangerous to Lomachenko than vice versa. And that’s without taking into account the night and day difference in boxing skills between the two. I told you and I’m telling you, Linares was by far the tougher fight for Lomachenko. I think Linares would beat Garcia. Garcia is simply not a special fighter, he isn’t elite.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Can someone please give me some evidence that Mikey is a puncher? He had one fight at 135, against a guy who shouldn't have been champ, a 5'4 guy who was stunned standing up, wasn't looking so Mikey landed his best punch and knocked him out. You see what happens when a guy isn't looking (Floyd vs Ortiz).
> Show me any evidence that Mikey can punch beyond 130 pounds? Even at 130 and lower he wasn't a one punch guy.
> Lomachenko is far more likely to knock Garcia out than vice versa. I really hope that fight can be made, Garcia is just a basic B grade fighter.
> People changing their tune after the Linares fight... is Linares 135 (fight night ~150) vs Loma at 135 (fight night 138) a stronger puncher than Martinez at 126 (fight night 139) vs Garcia at 126 (fight night 142)?
> ...


didn't read lol

insert meme here


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

Loma struggled to make a dent on salido and i think pacquaio was a bit of a monster i dny see loma carryall ng the power through divisions he really shouldnt go much further in terms of weight. Even if he does and fails any decent judge of his abilitys will know he was probably in over his head
Nothing to lose from it really just dont want to see him stay at a weight not suited to him


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Wether you like Mikey or not it cant be denied he's heavy handed. Went up to 140, dropped a champ. Didn't look undersized. Broner shelled up as soon as he felt the power.

I've got Loma P4P no 1 but if Mikey catches him clean its all over. Weight classes are there for a reason.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma is a monster. Maybe best p4p
But Mikey is a different animal compared with Linares. If Arumm wants to keep an invincible Lomachenko,keep him away from Mikey. Not saying that he loses to Garcia but...just stay away from him.
Loma should go after a mega fight with Davis at 130, co-promoted with Floyd in Vegas. Loma takes Davis apart easily.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I guess we can look forward to a lot of credit for Lomachenko when he dominates Garcia, since Garcia has duped so many into thinking that he is elite.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Well I guess we can look forward to a lot of credit for Lomachenko when he dominates Garcia, since Garcia has duped so many into thinking that he is elite.


No.
Garcia has been overhyped then, past-prime, blownup featherweight, doesn't care for boxing, fat, basic, no power at 135, ect.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> Well I guess we can look forward to a lot of credit for Lomachenko when he dominates Garcia, since Garcia has duped so many into thinking that he is elite.


Still undefeated. Lives and breathes it. He's top drawer wether you like the dude or not.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> No.
> Garcia has been overhyped then, past-prime, blownup featherweight, doesn't care for boxing, fat, basic, no power at 135, ect.


Exactly, which is why I thought Linares was the better fight and achievement. I won't think anything when Lomachenko destroys Garcia, it's expected.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chip H said:


> Still undefeated. Lives and breathes it. He's top drawer wether you like the dude or not.


Still hasn't fought anybody. Barely fights, talks a lot, makes demands, changes promoters, ducks Linares, cries when others move on without him, draws poor numbers. I'm sure he's a nice guy if you get to know him, but he's a basic fighter with a lot of undeserved hype. It's funny to me thinking about him potentially stepping in with Gamboa at 126/130, if that happened he wouldn't have been riding these years of undeserved hype.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Ducked Linares.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: Ducked Linares.


Of course he did. If it was somebody you weren't in love with you would see it for the fact that it is. Garcia isn't making coin against anybody, and why talk about fighting a guy if you don't intend to fight him?

http://www.espn.com.au/boxing/story...res-according-golden-boy-promotions-president


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> Still hasn't fought anybody. Barely fights, talks a lot, makes demands, changes promoters, ducks Linares, cries when others move on without him, draws poor numbers. I'm sure he's a nice guy if you get to know him, but he's a basic fighter with a lot of undeserved hype. It's funny to me thinking about him potentially stepping in with Gamboa at 126/130, if that happened he wouldn't have been riding these years of undeserved hype.


I and many others have been under the impression Linares has been avoiding Garcia.
The lack of fights was due to a dispute with Top Rank wasn't it?

When he whips Easter will you give him props?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Loma's best strategy against Mikey is to outbox him conservatively. It's great when he jumps in with angles and combinations but Mikey is the type of fighter you give very little to and just pick apart. I favor him to do that, I think. But Mikey compensates for his lack of athleticism with great timing and he can target the body well, and he's got top notch trainers behind him. Not just Robert Garcia but Eduardo their father.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chip H said:


> I and many others have been under the impression Linares has been avoiding Garcia.
> The lack of fights was due to a dispute with Top Rank wasn't it?
> 
> When he whips Easter will you give him props?


If I remember correctly, Golden Boy would only agree to a Garcia-Linares fight if Garcia would sign to a multi fight deal with them. Mikey told them to fuck off with that offer.

Pretty much tells you that GB didn't fancy Linares' chances against Mikey.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mikey would have knocked out Linares pretty early. Broner was the tougher fight


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Mikey would have knocked out Linares pretty early. Broner was the tougher fight


That was my feeling, which is why I had absolutely no interest in Garcia vs Linares.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Can someone please give me some evidence that Mikey is a puncher? He had one fight at 135, against a guy who shouldn't have been champ, a 5'4 guy who was stunned standing up, wasn't looking so Mikey landed his best punch and knocked him out. You see what happens when a guy isn't looking (Floyd vs Ortiz).
> Show me any evidence that Mikey can punch beyond 130 pounds? Even at 130 and lower he wasn't a one punch guy.
> Lomachenko is far more likely to knock Garcia out than vice versa. I really hope that fight can be made, Garcia is just a basic B grade fighter.
> People changing their tune after the Linares fight... is Linares 135 (fight night ~150) vs Loma at 135 (fight night 138) a stronger puncher than Martinez at 126 (fight night 139) vs Garcia at 126 (fight night 142)?
> ...





Doc said:


> didn't read lol
> 
> *insert meme here*


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Evidence that Garcia can punch above 130? Well, er, he's decked all of them bar Broner who shelled up for 12 rounds, two of the guys had never previously visited the canvas.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pretty sure Lipinets is nails, too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> That was my feeling, which is why I had absolutely no interest in Garcia vs Linares.


Yeah most people thought this way too beforehand it feels like


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah most people thought this way too beforehand it feels like


Only dude kicking up a stink about it not happening was Dealt With, I thinks.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

To be fair, I really did want to see Garcia vs Linares, mainly for it being a unification fight, which is always nice.

And of course, it’s always fun watching Mikey KTFO dudes.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I get the feeling Mikey doesn't belong at 135, but at 140 and by the time the fight happens he won't be at his best and Lomachenko will overwhelm his ass.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chip H said:


> I and many others have been under the impression Linares has been avoiding Garcia.
> The lack of fights was due to a dispute with Top Rank wasn't it?
> 
> When he whips Easter will you give him props?


Well you and many others are stupid then. It's well documented that Garcia was offered a unification with Linares and turned it down.
Wouldn't be surprised if Easter beats him. I'll give him credit just for taking the fight, it's not Linares or Lomachenko but it's a step up from what he has been doing.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I get the feeling Mikey doesn't belong at 135, but at 140 and by the time the fight happens he won't be at his best and Lomachenko will overwhelm his ass.


Interesting. What makes you think he is better at 140 than 135?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Interesting. What makes you think he is better at 140 than 135?


Age and looking at his body. I don't think he'll be at his best it's been a year and a half since he fought at LW too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Age and looking at his body. I don't think he'll be at his best it's been a year and a half since he fought at LW too.


He looks pudgy and out of shape at 140. Plus his power isn't as effective there.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He looks pudgy and out of shape at 140. Plus his power isn't as effective there.


Bingo.

And in his one fight at 135 he almost killed a man.


----------



## marklbs (May 2, 2018)

I see the pro Top Rank Media are already giving Garcia shit for ducking this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Loma.

Too much difference in boxing skills and athleticism.

Mickey's only advantage is size and power.

And while that made the Linares bout interesting for a while, he ultimately got KTFO'd while losing the fight.
Mickey is a little better than Linares, but not enough better to worry Loma.

Garcia most likely avoids this fight, but if he does show up, he loses.

Probably inside the distance.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Loma.
> 
> Too much difference in boxing skills and athleticism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

@Setanta


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> @Setanta


Your point ?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Your point ?


Now now Setanta, you're a relatively intelligent dude. No explanation required.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Now now Setanta, you're a relatively intelligent dude. No explanation required.


Well it appears that you're trying to draw some conclusions from Loma's second pro fight, where he faced an experienced dirty fighter who came in two weight classes above the FW limit, who fouled like a bastard the whole fight, and who went unchecked as a result of one of the all-time worst ref jobs in the history of the sport, and who, with all that, barely made it to the end of the fight, and who, on a good number of cards (including one of the judges) still lost, then you have a point.

The pains of that fight were sufficient to deter the usually game Salido from ever stepping in the ring again with the Ukranian, regardless of the money offered.

Your point is taken.

:smile


----------



## Ricky_ (May 23, 2018)

Lomachenko has the most accurate hands i've ever seen, and Mikey has the biggest head i've ever seen. Therefore it stands to reason that Lomachenko wouldn't miss a shot.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Ricky_ said:


> Lomachenko has the most accurate hands i've ever seen


Shut the hell up.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Ricky_ said:


> Lomachenko has the most accurate hands i've ever seen, and *Mikey has the biggest head i've ever seen.* Therefore it stands to reason that Lomachenko wouldn't miss a shot.





steviebruno said:


> Shut the hell up.


He ain't kidding.:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Shut the hell up.


Some of these guys must have not been watching boxing long


----------



## Ricky_ (May 23, 2018)

steviebruno said:


> Shut the hell up.


Let me think about it.

Ok i've thought about it and i decide not to.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Well it appears that you're trying to draw some conclusions from Loma's second pro fight, where he faced an experienced dirty fighter who came in two weight classes above the FW limit, who fouled like a bastard the whole fight, and who went unchecked as a result of one of the all-time worst ref jobs in the history of the sport, and who, with all that, barely made it to the end of the fight, and who, on a good number of cards (including one of the judges) still lost, then you have a point.
> 
> The pains of that fight were sufficient to deter the usually game Salido from ever stepping in the ring again with the Ukranian, regardless of the money offered.
> 
> ...


Incidentally, all of the reasons you listed for why Mikey won't beat Loma were also applicable to Salido.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ricky_ said:


> Lomachenko has the most accurate hands i've ever seen, and Mikey has the biggest head i've ever seen. Therefore it stands to reason that Lomachenko wouldn't miss a shot.


 It's an epidemic! They're everywhere!


----------



## Ricky_ (May 23, 2018)

Pedderrs said:


> It's an epidemic! They're everywhere!


Are you talking about uber fans that are too cool to think Lomachenko is anything other than a hypejob? Lol.


----------



## Ricky_ (May 23, 2018)

rjjfan said:


> He ain't kidding.:deal


that thing belongs in a museum.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Incidentally, all of the reasons you listed for why Mikey won't beat Loma were also applicable to Salido.


So what ?

Do you seriously think any version of Salido would have a ghost of a chance against present Loma ?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Ricky_ said:


> Let me think about it.
> 
> Ok i've thought about it and i decide not to.


I see... Well.... That's unfortunate.


----------



## Ricky_ (May 23, 2018)

steviebruno said:


> I see... Well.... That's unfortunate.


Matters of your fortune concern me not.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Setanta said:


> So what ?
> 
> Do you seriously think any version of Salido would have a ghost of a chance against present Loma ?


Possibly.

Fights aren't won by looking pretty.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Possibly.


:rofl:rofl:rofl



Pedderrs said:


> Fights aren't won by looking pretty.


You haven't been this deluded since you were smitten by that kleptomaniac starlet a while bad ! :smile


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Setanta said:


> You haven't been this deluded since you were smitten by that kleptomaniac starlet a while bad ! :smile


I learned the lesson the hard way many moons ago not to get caught up in the hype. These days I will only credit fighters for what they have done inside the ring. So far, Lomachenko's best win is against Jorge Linares. He was dropped in that fight and I had him losing three rounds. This isn't necessarily a criticism, but if he's looking human and beatable against Linares then I'm far from convinced that he is the second coming of Jesus. In regards to Salido, the two fought and Lomachenko lost. I would have to see Lomachenko overcome a similar style to be 100% convinced that the result would have been any different in a rematch.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I learned the lesson the hard way many moons ago not to get caught up in the hype. These days I will only credit fighters for what they have done inside the ring. So far, Lomachenko's best win is against Jorge Linares. He was dropped in that fight and I had him losing three rounds. This isn't necessarily a criticism, but if he's looking human and beatable against Linares then I'm far from convinced that he is the second coming of Jesus. In regards to Salido, the two fought and Lomachenko lost. I would have to see Lomachenko overcome a similar style to be 100% convinced that the result would have been any different in a rematch.


 Yet you hype up Garcia, and give him credit when he hasn't fought anyone? Garcia ducked Linares. Lomachenko didn't even have a warm up fight at 135 and knocked Linares out. Martinez dropped Garcia, Broner took rounds off Garcia. Both inferior opponents to Linares.
When Garcia fought Salido he was the same size in the ring, and wasn't fouled constantly. Yet Salido was on top of him and beating him up when Garcia quit with the broken nose. Lomachenko was greatly outweighed, was fouled constantly, and yet he was the one with Salido out on his feet at the end. You can hang onto the close result as proof of something but you're completely ignoring the circumstances of the Salido fights. And then you say you wouldn't be sure about what happens in a rematch?
You're irrational hatred of Lomachenko just goes on and on. Oh but you're a fan, you're just being level headed. Let's not get carried away, pound for pound number one after ten fights, three division champ, fought the best, is seeking the best, set records. But let's just wait and see, we should ignore his skills and achievements because he might just be hype. Get real.
Martinez is probably Garcia's best win, yet that's Lomachenko's fifth best win and Loma brutally stopped him in his first fight at 130. Why don't you talk about Garcia as potential? He certainly hasn't shown anything against anyone, he acts a diva and dodges fights.. and you prefer to call Loma out for not fighting anyone?


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Most CHB posters either KSAB or DKSAB because I think it's the only forum where people actually think Garcia has a chance. 

One thing we know: Loma fights anyone. Mikey? Not so much.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Yet you hype up Garcia, and give him credit when he hasn't fought anyone? Garcia ducked Linares. Lomachenko didn't even have a warm up fight at 135 and knocked Linares out. Martinez dropped Garcia, Broner took rounds off Garcia. Both inferior opponents to Linares.
> When Garcia fought Salido he was the same size in the ring, and wasn't fouled constantly. Yet Salido was on top of him and beating him up when Garcia quit with the broken nose. Lomachenko was greatly outweighed, was fouled constantly, and yet he was the one with Salido out on his feet at the end. You can hang onto the close result as proof of something but you're completely ignoring the circumstances of the Salido fights. And then you say you wouldn't be sure about what happens in a rematch?
> You're irrational hatred of Lomachenko just goes on and on. Oh but you're a fan, you're just being level headed. Let's not get carried away, pound for pound number one after ten fights, three division champ, fought the best, is seeking the best, set records. But let's just wait and see, we should ignore his skills and achievements because he might just be hype. Get real.
> Martinez is probably Garcia's best win, yet that's Lomachenko's fifth best win and Loma brutally stopped him in his first fight at 130. Why don't you talk about Garcia as potential? He certainly hasn't shown anything against anyone, he acts a diva and dodges fights.. and you prefer to call Loma out for not fighting anyone?


I haven't called Loma out for not fighting anyone? I have Loma ahead of Mikey in the P4P rankings.

And why you gonna say Martinez is Mikey's best win, my dude? C'mon. Let's be 100.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

REDC said:


> Most CHB posters either KSAB or DKSAB because I think it's the only forum where people actually think Garcia has a chance.
> 
> One thing we know: Loma fights anyone. Mikey? Not so much.


Not a very good argument.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Mandarin Gladiator


Maidana did so well to carry on after that. You could see the pain in his face as he was indicating to the ref that he was ok to carry on.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I haven't called Loma out for not fighting anyone? I have Loma ahead of Mikey in the P4P rankings.
> 
> And why you gonna say Martinez is Mikey's best win, my dude? C'mon. Let's be 100.


Who is his best win then? Salido is probably the other option, but Garcia was getting beaten up when it was stopped. Broner had problems against Gavin Rees, and I had Paulie beating him. That was Broner at his best weights as well. Broner is basically journeyman level and he had success against Garcia whenever he let his hands go. Who else is there, that 5'3 Zlat who never did anything other than an sd against Ricky Burns? 13 fight Lippinets who had never fought anybody, gave Mikey a tough fight and landed the harder punches?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

My dude, that doesn't seem like a balanced post.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I've voted Loma to pull it off. He needs to make a point of growing into the weight first though. He still looks like a featherweight in the ring.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> Not a very good argument.


Merely stating an observation. 
Mikey will be a big underdog.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Loma utter schooling. Styles make fights and Linares will turn out having been a tougher fight. Mikey's not the guy to do it. Anyone willing to take any lifetime ban bets? I bet not. Not even the Mexican nuthuggers.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Because Marquez used his Taylor like quickness to put Pac to sleep. Timing kills speed.


Mikey boxes like a Neanderthal compared to JMM.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Yes, but he did it SOOO fast. Mikey can't punch that fast.


This.
His skills are also not even close to the crisp combination punching of Linares. Loads up on his punches too. Very very unlikely he'll catch Loma clean due to Loma's movement.

But why are we even talking about this fight? Mikey has always talked big names but in the end never fought any.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Ricky_ said:


> Lomachenko has the most accurate hands i've ever seen, and Mikey has the biggest head i've ever seen. Therefore it stands to reason that Lomachenko wouldn't miss a shot.


LOL! Good one. Target practice.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> To be fair, I really did want to see Garcia vs Linares, mainly for it being a unification fight, which is always nice.
> 
> And of course, it's always fun watching Mikey KTFO dudes.


And to think that you once called me a Lomatard. Quality self reflection man LOL.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> @Setanta


First welterweight to "beat" Loma by the skin of his teeth.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

REDC said:


> And to think that you once called me a Lomatard. Quality self reflection man LOL.


Let me know when I made 6 straight emotionally driven posts in a row about Mikey, then we can talk about this :good

Edit: make that 7.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

REDC said:


> Merely stating an observation.
> Mikey will be a big underdog.


He might be a slight underdog, not a big one, but it doesn't matter regardless.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Let me know when I made 6 straight emotionally driven posts in a row about Mikey, then we can talk about this :good
> 
> Edit: make that 7.


At least you agree. Props.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

REDC said:


> Mikey boxes like a Neanderthal compared to JMM.


God damn you're an idiot.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Timing neutralizes speed.
> 
> Mikey catches him with a good timed shot and Loma is in trouble.


Really? Look at all the fighters Garcia has been unable to finish after catching them, then ask yourself if Lomachenko is someone with iq who can take a punch? If you're using the Linares flash knockdown as evidence that Lomachenko can be hurt then what about Martinez against Garcia? Keeping in mind Lomachenko's size in comparison. Lomachenko is more the puncher in the Loma v Garcia fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Really? Look at all the fighters Garcia has been unable to finish after catching them, then ask yourself if Lomachenko is someone with iq who can take a punch? If you're using the Linares flash knockdown as evidence that Lomachenko can be hurt then what about Martinez against Garcia? Keeping in mind Lomachenko's size in comparison. Lomachenko is more the puncher in the Loma v Garcia fight.


You mean fighters like Broner and Lipnets, dudes who are not just bigger, but tough as nails??

Yeah, Vasyl knocked out Linares, but so did Salgado (in one round), and so did Thompson (in 2). Linares isn't known for being the most durable guy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Loma utter schooling. Styles make fights and Linares will turn out having been a tougher fight. Mikey's not the guy to do it. Anyone willing to take any lifetime ban bets? I bet not. Not even the Mexican nuthuggers.


You bet wrong. I'll take the lifetime ban bet. You're saying Lomachenko utterly schools Mikey, right? Okay, if Mikey doesn't win 3 rounds, I'll stop posting here.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> God damn you're an idiot.


You are the one the comparing them Einstein.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> You bet wrong. I'll take the lifetime ban bet. You're saying Lomachenko utterly schools Mikey, right? Okay, if Mikey doesn't win 3 rounds, I'll stop posting here.


Official ban bet thread will follow should the fight gets signed. It'll be a normal ban bet.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Official ban bet thread will follow should the fight gets signed. It'll be a normal ban bet.


So you don't think Lomachenko schools Mikey then? That's what you said. You said you'd do a ban bet on that. :lol:


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> So you don't think Lomachenko schools Mikey then? That's what you said. You said you'd do a ban bet on that. :lol:


Read again.
I didn't specify anything regarding the ban bet.
It'll be a normal and general ban bet based on who will win, not how and when.
Feel free to create your own ban bet thread with your own specifics though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Read again.
> I didn't specify anything regarding the ban bet.
> It'll be a normal and general ban bet based on who will win, not how and when.
> Feel free to create your own ban bet thread with your own specifics though.


*Loma utter schooling. Styles make fights and Linares will turn out having been a tougher fight. Mikey's not the guy to do it. Anyone willing to take any lifetime ban bets? I bet not. Not even the Mexican nuthuggers. *

You're quick to go back on your confidence :lol:. You said *any* lifetime ban bets. If Mikey doesn't win 3 rounds, I'd be banned for life. If he wins 3 rounds, you're gone for good. Sounds reasonable given your confidence.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> *Loma utter schooling. Styles make fights and Linares will turn out having been a tougher fight. Mikey's not the guy to do it. Anyone willing to take any lifetime ban bets? I bet not. Not even the Mexican nuthuggers. *
> 
> You're quick to go back on your confidence :lol:. You said *any* lifetime ban bets. If Mikey doesn't win 3 rounds, I'd be banned for life. If he wins 3 rounds, you're gone for good. Sounds reasonable given your confidence.


Create your own ban bet thread with your own rules. Simple. And "any" as in "a" Mr smartypants.
Loma wide UD.

Edit: Also, a fighter can lose a couple of rounds but still school the other guy, dummy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> *Loma utter schooling. Styles make fights and Linares will turn out having been a tougher fight. Mikey's not the guy to do it. Anyone willing to take any lifetime ban bets? I bet not. Not even the Mexican nuthuggers. *
> 
> You're quick to go back on your confidence :lol:. You said *any* lifetime ban bets. If Mikey doesn't win 3 rounds, I'd be banned for life. If he wins 3 rounds, you're gone for good. Sounds reasonable given your confidence.


I'll take that. I don't expect Garcia to take the fight in the first place, and I wouldn't be surprised if Easter beats him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'll take that. I don't expect Garcia to take the fight in the first place, and I wouldn't be surprised if Easter beats him.


I'd rather do an avy bet with you. I actually like you as a poster. I've never really dealt much with REDC, but him getting all homotional irked me enough.

But if you really want to take the ban bet, we'd have to set up the stipulations when the fight is signed, i.e. the scorecard we're using, early KO, etc.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Very tough one to call. Both are top notch technicians - Loma with the speed and height, Mikey with the reach and heavier hands. Both at their peak. It really depends on how they manage to time and feint each other. That is very hard to predict when both are such top level operators.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I've voted Loma to pull it off. He needs to make a point of growing into the weight first though. He still looks like a featherweight in the ring.


I'm now thinking Garcia catches him at some point, it's a 50/50 that's for sure.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

https://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-considers-mikey-garcia-his-biggest-challenge--128853


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

REDC said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-considers-mikey-garcia-his-biggest-challenge--128853


Someone needs to tell Loma that Mikey is a hypejob that will be easier to defeat than Linares.

@Dealt_with


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Someone needs to tell Loma that Mikey is a hypejob that will be easier to defeat than Linares.
> 
> @Dealt_with


He's just trying to lure him into the ring and hype up the fight you idiot.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He's just trying to lure him into the ring and hype up the fight you idiot.


Surely talking shit is the way to do that?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Surely talking shit is the way to do that?


He knows Mikey is hesitant to get in the ring with a live body, he's trying to give him a confidence boost. It depends on the race and the culture, Mikey isn't the sort of guy who can't tolerate any disrespect and has to fight anyone who talks shit. He's a diva, if a guy offends him he'll never bless them with the opportunity to share the ring with him. 
Lomachenko is intelligent, he knows what he's doing. He'll talk trash to GRJ and Davis, he'll be a gentleman to Linares. Lomachenko was honest with Garcia when the fight wasn't on the horizon, when he met Mikey he told him to his face that he was slow. In a calm and sincere manner. Now that the fight is a potential match up he knows he has to talk up Mikey and pretend that it's a difficult fight for him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He knows Mikey is hesitant to get in the ring with a live body, he's trying to give him a confidence boost. It depends on the race and the culture, Mikey isn't the sort of guy who can't tolerate any disrespect and has to fight anyone who talks shit. He's a diva, if a guy offends him he'll never bless them with the opportunity to share the ring with him.
> Lomachenko is intelligent, he knows what he's doing. He'll talk trash to GRJ and Davis, he'll be a gentleman to Linares. Lomachenko was honest with Garcia when the fight wasn't on the horizon, when he met Mikey he told him to his face that he was slow. In a calm and sincere manner. Now that the fight is a potential match up he knows he has to talk up Mikey and pretend that it's a difficult fight for him.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> He was hurt twice in the contest to my eyes. And he was landing in every round.
> 
> I just think Mikey is a smarter, more talented fighter than Linares. And he hits harder. Maybe he doesn't win the exchanges, but I feel Mikey would always be one shot away from ending it.


So Mikey's only one punch win, and only victory at 135 just got stopped in the second round by a journeyman level.

https://www.boxingscene.com/ramirez-blasts-out-dejan-zlaticanin-huge-two-round-results--129328


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> So Mikey's only one punch win, and only victory at 135 just got stopped in the second round by a journeyman level.
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/ramirez-blasts-out-dejan-zlaticanin-huge-two-round-results--129328


I mean, I never expected him to be the same after Garcia cracked his chin anyway. There's a precedent for this kind of thing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yet you hype up Garcia, and give him credit when he hasn't fought anyone? Garcia ducked Linares. Lomachenko didn't even have a warm up fight at 135 and knocked Linares out. Martinez dropped Garcia, Broner took rounds off Garcia. Both inferior opponents to Linares.
> When Garcia fought Salido he was the same size in the ring, and wasn't fouled constantly. Yet Salido was on top of him and beating him up when Garcia quit with the broken nose. Lomachenko was greatly outweighed, was fouled constantly, and yet he was the one with Salido out on his feet at the end. You can hang onto the close result as proof of something but you're completely ignoring the circumstances of the Salido fights. And then you say you wouldn't be sure about what happens in a rematch?
> You're irrational hatred of Lomachenko just goes on and on. Oh but you're a fan, you're just being level headed. Let's not get carried away, pound for pound number one after ten fights, three division champ, fought the best, is seeking the best, set records. But let's just wait and see, we should ignore his skills and achievements because he might just be hype. Get real.
> Martinez is probably Garcia's best win, yet that's Lomachenko's fifth best win and Loma brutally stopped him in his first fight at 130. Why don't you talk about Garcia as potential? He certainly hasn't shown anything against anyone, he acts a diva and dodges fights.. and you prefer to call Loma out for not fighting anyone?


Good post man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yet you hype up Garcia, and give him credit when he hasn't fought anyone? Garcia ducked Linares. Lomachenko didn't even have a warm up fight at 135 and knocked Linares out. Martinez dropped Garcia, Broner took rounds off Garcia. Both inferior opponents to Linares.
> When Garcia fought Salido he was the same size in the ring, and wasn't fouled constantly. Yet Salido was on top of him and beating him up when Garcia quit with the broken nose. Lomachenko was greatly outweighed, was fouled constantly, and yet he was the one with Salido out on his feet at the end. You can hang onto the close result as proof of something but you're completely ignoring the circumstances of the Salido fights. And then you say you wouldn't be sure about what happens in a rematch?
> You're irrational hatred of Lomachenko just goes on and on. Oh but you're a fan, you're just being level headed. Let's not get carried away, pound for pound number one after ten fights, three division champ, fought the best, is seeking the best, set records. But let's just wait and see, we should ignore his skills and achievements because he might just be hype. Get real.
> Martinez is probably Garcia's best win, yet that's Lomachenko's fifth best win and Loma brutally stopped him in his first fight at 130. Why don't you talk about Garcia as potential? He certainly hasn't shown anything against anyone, he acts a diva and dodges fights.. and you prefer to call Loma out for not fighting anyone?


Good post man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------

